# terminal-tackle odds and ends



## Taldea

¡Buenas tardes!:

por favor, necesito ayuda para traducir esta expresión; sé a qué se refiere pero no sé cómo decirlo en español. Se trata del aparejo del final de la caña: señuelos, cebos, líderes, anzuelos, etc. Y sé que 'odds and ends' viene a significar 'cachivaches' o 'chismes' pero no sé qué forma darle al párrafo.

Copio original: 'I rummage in my bag of terminal-tackle odds and ends, and I tie a larger hook to a few inches of flexible silvery leader material that incorporates strands of superfine woven wire'.
Y mi traducción: 'Hurgo en mi bolsa de cachivaches/chismes ***, y ato un anzuelo más grande a unas pocas pulgadas de líder de material flexible y plateado con hilos de tejido de alambre extrafino'. 
No sé tampoco muy bien si la parte final de la frase es adecuada o debería haber puesto 'que incorpora/incluye'. Yo creo que con los 'strands' se está haciendo referencia a la mosca, ¿no?

Os agradecería mucho que me echarais una mano con esto. Estoy algo enfangada...

¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## cocuyo

_Strands_ son los hilos que componen el lider. Busca en la red _strand rope_


----------



## Taldea

¡Gracias, Cocuyo! Sí, los 'strands' son las hebras de lo que se llama en España el 'bajo de línea' o 'líder', que sirve para impedir que el pez corte el hilo o sedal. Nada que ver con la mosca, tienes toda la razón
Dime, por favor, ¿tienes alguna idea de cómo traducir 'bag of terminal-tackle odds and ends'; se ve que el autor tiene una bolsa con terminales, pero 'odds and ends' no sé cómo traducirlo en este contexto: 'cachivaches' o 'chismes' no parece que peguen mucho, pero 'restos' no es, creo yo, el término adecuado tampoco... Any other idea, please?

Thanks in advance, Cocuyo!!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Para 'terminal-tackle odds and ends' sugiero 'misceláneos aparejos de pescar'. Lo de 'terminal' se entiende por lo de tackle. Para la otra parte creo que será mejor incluir 'incorpora': '... que incorpora hilos de alambre superfino tranzado'.


----------



## Taldea

Muchas gracias, Sprachliebhaber!!  El problema es que en español el uso del término 'miscelánea' se limita de hecho para aludir a la parte final de las revistas especializadas, que contiene referencias varias de otras publicaciones, críticas, etc. Por otra parte, en pesca el 'terminal' o 'bajo de línea' es un hilo reforzado (a menudo trenzado, de ahí lo de 'strands') o cable que se pone en el extremo del sedal para impedir que el pez lo corte con los dientes. Aquí los ves: terminal invisible | Depredators Blog de Pesca . Entonces, ¿no crees que 'terminal-tackle' hace referencia precisamente a esto?: además cuadra con el contexto, que no he copiado pero refiere que el pescador añade al sedal un trozo de 'flexible silvery leader material'.

Sigo sin saber qué hacer con esos 'odds ad ends' que me traen de cabeza....
En cuanto a lo de 'incorpora' , ¿de verdad no crees que quedaría más sencillo poner simplemente 'con hilos de tejido de alambre extrafino'? 

¿Se te ocurre algo más, Sprachliebhaber?, ¿crees que me equivoco, ahora que me he explicado algo mejor?

SALUDOS!


----------



## cocuyo

I am neither hispanohablante nor English speaker, so my say on the matter is a bit fickle. However I worked as a rigger, hence I do know about rope and their strands, which can also be employed in finer varieties of line. I have also been a sailor for well over half a century, and I am rather well oriented in what tackle means in that context.

Tackle, to me, is what you attach to the line, as well as the line itself. It might refer to the leader, swivels, the hooks and baits. So the bag holds all paraphernalia for fishing, bits and pieces, salvaged as well as new, which might serve for setting up the fishing tackle. Those are the odds and ends.

Nunca antes oí el término _cachivache_, pero me parece más o menos correcto por_ odds and ends_. Cada dia algo nuevo se aprende.


----------



## Taldea

¡COCUYO! me siento absolutamente ridiculous!  ¡yo dando 'clases' de aparejos a un marinero...!
Perdona si te has sentido cuestionado, no era en absoluto mi intención. De hecho, si miras mi primer escrito en esta consulta, tenía la impresión que me confirmas: es decir, que el autor hacía referencia a todo lo que cuelga del aparejo del final de la caña (señuelos, cebos, líderes, anzuelos, etc.). Y sé que, en una de sus acepciones, 'odds and ends' viene a significar 'cachivaches' o 'chismes', pero hay varias. 

Con el término 'miscelánea' tú hacías referencia a la mezcla, al revoltijo de cosas varias, y creo que esa idea - o la de 'restos', 'trozos' o 'retales'- es mejor que la de 'chisme' o 'cachivache', términos que vienen a referirse de manera poco precisa a 'cosas' de poco valor o de valor inconcreto: Solicitud rechazada

Así pues, retomo tu idea, lo que no sé es si sería posible traducir más precisamente lo de 'aparejo', Sprachliebhaber: porque estos aparejos de la bolsa son solo los terminales, y una caña también es un aparejo... Sin embargo, creo que ahí tendré que claudicar porque no hay un término en español que incluya todos los 'chismes'  de que hablamos...y  es que los pescadores de aquí conocen como 'terminal' solo al bajo de línea.

¿Qué te parece 'hurgué en mi bolsa de retales/restos de aparejos de pescar'? Es más o menos como tú decías, sustituyendo el término 'miscelánea' -más culto y de aplicación restringida- por otros quizás más 'pesqueros'...

MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS, Cocuyo. Me ayudas un montón, de verdad.


----------



## cocuyo

Me cae bien la idea de _retales_, creo que puede comunicar el sentido acá de _odds and ends_. Sin embargo, fue Sprachliebhaber que propuso miscelánea, que a lo mejor no cuadra con el estilo de escritura.

Y no me sentí cuestionado, sólo quise explicar un poquito de mi experiencia de cabos y eso, como yo estaba trabajando de jarcero en Irlanda y en Suecia unos años.


----------



## Taldea

¿Donde tengo la cabeza?
Esa es la primera pregunta del día....OS PIDO DISCULPAS a ambos, Sprachliebhaber y Cocuyo, por haber mezclado vuestras aportaciones, ambas muy valiosas y además me parece que coincidentes en la interpretación del término 'terminal', valga la redundancia.
Pues con vuestras bendiciones, tiro para adelante con la última propuesta que os hice: 'retales'. ¿Eh, Sprachliebhaber?

SALUDOS a ambos y MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Primero, de "misceláneo" (adjetivo): "mixto, vario, compuesto de cosas distintas o de géneros diferentes" (Real Academia). ¿De veras te parece demasiado arcano para tu texto? Y creo que estar en una bolsa de aparejos excluye la caña y el carrete y el sedal, pero se puede añadir "terminal" para ser específico. Tal vez "aparejos de terminal misceláneos" si se entiende que son aparejos de pesca; "aparejos de terminal de pesca misceláneos" (o sus variantes) me parece algo inelegante.

Cachivaches son cosas rotas o inservibles, retales me sugieren sobrantes. Tal vez trastos, chismes, baratijas, etc., pero tienden a indicar inutilidad y desprecio. Estos aparejos son mixtos, pero útiles. Pero tú dirás.


----------



## Taldea

Me alegro mucho, Cocuyo, de que no te sintieras mal por mi réplica, que en absoluto se pretendía prepotente: recurro a vosotros porque ignoro demasiadas cosas y solo puedo agradecerte tu ayuda
SALUDOS y MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## Taldea

¡¡Sprachliehaber, muchas gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda!!

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo de 'cachivaches', tiene esa connotación de inutilidad; igualmente para 'trastos', 'baratijas'...claramente, inútiles. 'Chismes' yo creo que implica más desconocimiento por parte del hablante: uno se refiere a 'chismes' cuando no sabe bien para qué sirven las cosas de que habla. 'Retales' yo creo que son trozos efectivamente sobrantes, pero no necesariamente inútiles: uno guarda retales de montones de cosas y los guarda sobre todo porque prevé su utilidad en sucesivas ocasiones. Hablo sobre todo de la acepción 'en la calle' de los términos que refiero, ojo. Si seguimos el rastro a los términos según el DRAE, la ambivalencia se advierte: por ejemplo, el 'trasto' o el 'chisme' no siempre tienen una acepción negativa... y el término 'retal' no la tiene en ningún caso.

Sí diría, honestamente, que 'misceláneo' es, no sé si arcaico, pero claramente un término en desuso. Sé que tú lo usas, porque en alguna otra ocasión lo has referido y me ha llamado la atención, pero ni en la calle ni en el ámbito académico es un término habitual; yo diría que en España es casi un cultismo. Por eso, ni siquiera para esta traducción, que tiene un léxico -y sobre todo referencias extratextuales- de más nivel que la media, me atrevo a usarlo, Sprachliebhaber: no lo va a entender la mayoría y a quien lo entienda le llamará la atención.

En cuanto a 'retales'... pues ya te he expuesto mi visión. Ahora bien, lo cierto es que no sé qué lleva Jeremy Wade en su bolsa, y eso atenúa mi convencimiento: ¿son aparejos perfectamente ordenados y dispuestos o son diversos materiales -en trozos o enteros- con los que ir creando en cada caso lo que la situación requiera?  That's the question... En varias ocasiones le he leído hacer énfasis en la preparación meticulosa del aparejo, pero también en otras ha desplegado habilidades de adaptación, sea copiando a oriundos o ideando él mismo sobre la marcha.

Mira, creo que un pescador en un foro de pescadores de aquí me dijo que había visto en algún vídeo la bolsa de Wade: voy a ver si me hace el favor y la localiza, y así la vemos...

Sprachliebhaber, no sabes cuanto te agradezco tu ayuda, en esta ocasión y en tantas otras. Me motivan y animan estos debates y aprendo un montón -porque soy aprendiz en esto- con todas las referencias que me has dado, tanto de índole gramatical como léxico.

SALUDOS


----------



## cocuyo

Como he cooperado en la revista _"Misceláneas de Cuba"_, la palabra no era desconocida, pero en aquel caso se refiere a lo que a lo mejor en inglés se llamara _"tidbits"_. 

Eso de _'retales'_ me cayó como algo así que las cosas que se ha conseguido por si acaso, y lo que se guarda de lo que alguna vez se ha roto. Sé que se usa por lo que en sueco se llaman _'stuvar'_ - los restos de rollos de tela que no son bastante largos para cortar más, pero que se pueden vender a precio reducido. Pero francamente, la pesca queda fuera de mi conocimiento del castellano.


----------



## Taldea

Sí, sí, Cocuyo. Y yo también en una de aquí -en el ámbito de la Sociología- que se llama _Miscelánea_, pero es un término culto, que se conserva prácticamente igual que su origen del latín: fíjate que en ambos casos recuperamos el término del ámbito académico. Yo diría que su uso difiere mucho del inglés 'tidbit'... 
En cuanto a 'retal', pues aquí también se utiliza mucho para referirse a los trozos de tela que te sobran al hacerte algo de ropa, pero que guardas por si más adelante los necesitas; y, efectivamente, también hay tiendas de retales, con piezas de tela de longitud no muy extensa y que se venden por ello más baratas... Sí, es igual que en sueco. Pero aquí también se aplica a piezas pequeñas de otros materiales:

1. m. Pedazo sobrante de una tela, piel, chapa metálica, etc.

2. m. Cualquier pedazo o desperdicio de telas o de piel, especialmente de la que sirve para hacer la cola que usan los pintores.

3. m. Conjunto de pedazos sobrantes o desperdicios de tela, piel, metal, etc.

Yo creo que, como le decía a Sprachliebhaber, la adecuación de su uso en este contexto dependerá de lo que en realidad lleve el pescador en su bolsa: de si son trozos de aquí y allá con los que se hace algo nuevo, o si son piezas terminadas y dispuestas en perfecto orden (no sé en Estocolmo, pero en Madrid las tiendas de retales los disponen en montones desordenados y tienes que meter la mano y sacar pieza tras pieza para ver lo que hay, porque a simple vista es todo un revoltijo).

En todo caso, ciertamente me arriesgo más hablando de 'retales' que simplemente de 'aparejos' (o de 'terminales' o de 'aparejos de terminales'), sin más. No sé... pero 'odds and ends'... no creo que se deba obviar...
AINSSS!!! Cuanto pesa de ignorancia!!

MIL GRACIAS de nuevo, Cocuyo!


----------



## Taldea

Buenos días!!

sé que he tardado mucho en responder, Sprachliebhaber y Cocuyo. Pero a veces debo parar la traducción porque no tengo el tiempo que necesitaría...
Bueno, pregunté en el foro de pescadores de aquí y me han dicho que la bolsa de Wade, al menos la que han visto, es como un porta CD's y allí lleva ordenaditos y clasificados los aparejos, de modo que no hay nada parecido a una bolsa donde metes la mano y puedes sacar un montón de sedales enrollados... hay orden, vamos. Y no parece que sean retales, piezas sueltas, restos. ¿Cómo lo voy a solucionar? pues no lo sé. Pero esto es lo que hay.

Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestra valiosísima ayuda! Os deseo un buen día


----------

